

 Mayor Bloomberg Announces Free Public Wifi Network for 80K Harlem residents - usaphp
http://www.mikebloomberg.com/index.cfm?objectid=DE284B0F-5056-9A3E-D0E634AAF48B43F2

======
Canada
He probably just wants to spy on them.

